# Storing Fertilizer



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Since my lawn is lacking in Potassium, I am going to be using a 19-5-10 from my local seed shop. However, the bag treats 7,600 sq/ft of turf, and weighs in at 40lbs. My sq/ft is at 3,500 sq/ft, so I'll only need half on each application.

Since Central Texas loves to bless us with dry heat, and high humidity on a frequent basis, what is the best method of storing the other half of the bag? I've read some use seal tight containers, but I wanted to get other opinions before I pull the trigger. I have a few empty boxes that the lids can fold shut and interconnect that I use for Christmas lights.

If it doesn't smell, I might be able to convince the Wife to store it in the wash room inside, but *WHEN* she says no, I'm looking for options to store it in the garage.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure if they are air/water tight, but something like this and this would be an economical solution.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm not sure if they are air/water tight, but something like this and this would be an economical solution.


Much Appreciated Ware!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I concur. I use home depot buckets with sealed lids. It's worked for years. Just remember to label them.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I use the 5 gal hd buckets with the water tight lid. The lowes bucket unfortunately peeled apart when I took a lid off. I was using orange/blue/white based on type of product.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I use the 5 gal hd buckets with the water tight lid. The lowes bucket unfortunately peeled apart when I took a lid off. I was using orange/blue/white based on type of product.


Thanks GrassDaddy, I'm heading to Home Depot today to grab a few and stopping by my seed shop to pick up fertilizer. :smile:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Just remember to label them.


This is key. White round Urea vs white round SOP are hard to tell apart. A week after application, you will tell them apart.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember to label them.
> ...


Good to know. Visual resemblance aside, what can you expect in terms of results for both of those? Total newb question.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > This is key. White round Urea vs white round SOP are hard to tell apart. A week after application, you will tell them apart.
> ...


Urea is straight nitrogen (46-0-0), so you'd see lots of top growth. SOP (Sulfate of Potash) is straight potassium (0-0-50). So you probably wouldn't see much of anything happen.

That said, my urea and SOP are visually different. But, my SOP just so happens to look a lot like a balanced fert (10-10-10, in my case).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just keep everything in the original bags in a closet in the garage and have never had any issues with anything. I can definitely see the advantage to putting them in buckets and it can help with the OCD too. I have thought about pre measuring everything so I no longer have to weigh it before applying. I might save that until this winter to do though.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Thansk for that Chris! Much appreciated.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I just keep everything in the original bags in a closet in the garage and have never had any issues with anything. I can definitely see the advantage to putting them in buckets and it can help with the OCD too. I have thought about pre measuring everything so I no longer have to weigh it before applying. I might save that until this winter to do though.


It would definitely save sometime and help with making sure the servings is correct. I'm gonan consider that as well


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Too much urea will kill the grass. Similar to dog pee.

The buckets help to keep open bags organized and less mess in the garage. I stack them using 3 high using the lids. I started to keep the empty bag inside to have the label and figure out what it is. The stuff I'm not using goes ends up at the bottom.

The buckets have another big benefit. I keep a fish scale close by. I use the bucket handle to get a pre weight with the fish scale. I then scoop out how much I need and post check the weight to get the delta weight. By the way, use an analog scale. Digital ones are a pain since the battery goes out, or I can't see the screen with the sun or polarized sunglasses.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ooo fish scale great idea!


----------

